# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Онлайн ответы Касперского

## SDA

В июне пользователи искали вирусы в таинственном номере ICQ. В июле их сначала обнаружили в музыкальных файлах, затем в популярной социальной сети "Вконтакте". Совсем недавно IT-эксперт Крис Касперски заявил, что может получить доступ к любому компьютеру на процессоре Intel. Что такое современный вирус? Что могут современные хакеры? На эти и другие вопросы читателей "Ленты.ру" ответил основатель "Лаборатории Касперского" Евгений Касперский. 

http://www.lenta.ru/conf/kaspersky

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

Объективно, наверное, неплохо, то что ЛК берет на себя смелость объять необъятное, но... когда я хочу посмотреть из чего же состоит сборка КАВ 8.0 в информации об антивирусе, то вижу только выдержки во все окно из лицензионного соглашения.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

:Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  Авер-Wars "Империя наносит ответный удар"
Понравился ответ на вопрос *Evgueni* [21.07 20:59]



> И глобальные эпидемии случались, между прочим...


Это в году так 1988-м?

Оответ на вопрос *Вячеслав* [21.07 21:15]



> И по неизвестной мне загадочной причине, все (не поверите – все!) хотят зарплату получать, и побольше.


Действительно, странно как-то...  :Shocked: 

*MORON* [21.07 23:38] 



> Какие вертолеты! Это же прошлый век! Давно используются более эффективные технологии, только вам знать об этом совсем не обязательно :-)


Тачанка с фотонным или протонным двигателем  :Cheesy: 

*Мистерон* [22.07 15:54] 



> 2. Если там есть компьютер, то может завестись и вирус; если там обычная популярная операционная система типа Виндовс или Линуксов


Странно, то в начале заявлял, что Линукс это "неуловимый Джо", то теперь оказывается популярным...

----------


## DVi

> Объективно, наверное, неплохо, то что ЛК берет на себя смелость объять необъятное, но... когда я хочу посмотреть из чего же состоит сборка КАВ 8.0 в информации об антивирусе, то вижу только выдержки во все окно из лицензионного соглашения.


 :Shocked: 
Не понял: что именно Вы хотели узнать и что именно Вы получили?
И главное - как это связано с Вашим предположением, что "ЛК берет на себя смелость объять необъятное".

Если можно, проиллюстрируйте скриншотами.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Странно, то в начале заявлял, что Линукс это "неуловимый Джо", то теперь оказывается популярным...


В обеих фразах утверждается, что вирусы могут быть написаны для любой операционной системы. Просто для Линукса их пишут меньше, чем для Windows, потому что Линуксом меньше пользуются, чем Windows. 
Однако Линуксы популярнее, чем Солярис, БиОС, Полуось и пр. малораспространенные оси (список дополните самостоятельно). 



> С точки зрения безопасности – Окна, Пингвины, Маки и прочие Чпуксы ничем особо не отличаются. И вирусы-трояны там очень похожи друг на друга. А почему их меньше – это как в анекдоте про неуловимого ковбоя Джо, которого никто не ловит по причине отсутствия необходимости.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Скажу откровенно - я пользуюсь Symantec Corporate Antivirus, который не продается в магазинах, потому что его можно один раз поставить и обо всем забыть.


 Жесть  :Diablo: ! А где же он продается? На Горбушке?

----------


## santy

> Не понял: что именно Вы хотели узнать и что именно Вы получили?
> И главное - как это связано с Вашим предположением, что "ЛК берет на себя смелость объять необъятное".
> Если можно, проиллюстрируйте скриншотами.


Ставил КАВ 8.0 триальный сборки 357 на виртуальную машину..., после установки обновил базы (обновление заняло мин. 45), далее перезагрузка системы и честное предупреждение, что первый запуск возможно будет длительным... загрузилась система... вошел в центр управления... запускаю сканер для проверки возможностей антивируса - центр управления мне показывает что у меня старые базы, где-то апрельской давности... посканировал файлы и снова запустил обновления.. после того как %обновления дошел до 100, в этом состоянии долго еще находился антивирус, но было непонятно, завершился ли процесс обновления или нет... посмотрел логи обновления, как будто что-то еще не до конца установилось.... прервал обновление... теперь центр управления стал показывать что у меня свежие базы.

Потому и заглянул в информацию об антивирусе, что там пишут о сборке антивируса, о версии антивирусных баз, но увы... там только картинка с инфо из лицензионного соглашения. Как правило, разработчики программ в этом месте ограничиваются знаками копирайта, и еще бывает, пишут благодарности, если используются технологии других авторов. У Вас же только лицензионное соглашение (без полезной информации для пользователя), и это не смотря на то, что анонсируется тот факт, что КАВ вобрал в себя лучшие технологии из сферы ИТ-безопасности.

Картинки, к сожалению не могу показать, потому что откатил снэпшот. Но Вы и сами можете ее увидеть, если нажмете в КАВ 8 на пунктик "информация об антивирусе".

----------


## DVi

Версии баз пишутся на закладке "Обновление".
Версия антивируса пишется в окне "О программе".

----------


## santy

Да, в принципе  я хотел увидеть такие вещи:

*Информация о программе (Авира)* 

Версия продукта 8.1.0.77 30.05.2008
Ядро 8.01.01.12 23.07.2008
Файл вирусных сигнатур (VDF) 7.00.05.189 29.07.2008
Control Center 8.00.00.27 04.04.2008
Центр Конфигураций 8.00.00.17 25.03.2008
Проверка 8.01.02.12 25.03.2008
AntiVir Guard 8.00.01.18 29.04.2008
Фильтр 7.00.02.06 19.05.2008
AntiVir MailGuard 8.00.00.21 29.04.2008
Вспомогательная служба AntiVir MailGuard 8.00.01.03 25.03.2008
AntiVir WebGuard 8.00.13.00 09.04.2008
Планировщик 8.00.00.12 25.03.2008
Обновление 1.02.10.28 25.03.2008
---
*Информация о программе (ДрВеб)*

Информация о лицензии:
*****
Компоненты и модули:

Dr.Web (R) Virus-Finding Engine
drweb32.dll (4, 44, 0, 09170)

SpIDer Guard File System Monitor
spider.sys (4.44.4.05260)

SpIDer Guard Service
spidernt.exe (4.44.4.05260)

SpIDer Guard UI Agent

*Информация о программе (Eset)*

Virus signature database: 3308 (20080729)
Update module: 1024 (20080514)
Antivirus and antispyware scanner module: 1134 (20080729)
Advanced heuristics module: 1071 (20080509)
Archive support module: 1081 (20080729)
Cleaner module: 1032 (20080724)
Anti-Stealth support module: 1002 (20080723)

----------


## Rene-gad

> Да, в принципе  я хотел увидеть такие вещи:
> 
> *Информация о программе *


Вообще-то я сейчас в оффисе, но дома посмотрю: где-то определенно есть информация о версии программы и установленных базах (КАВ 2009) - то ли под Лицензия... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Гриша

DVi уже сказал(показал) где это пишется http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=260918&postcount=7

----------


## santy

> Вообще-то я сейчас в оффисе, но дома посмотрю: где-то определенно есть информация о версии программы и установленных базах (КАВ 2009) - то ли под Лицензия...


В инфо "о программе" в КАВ2009 действительно картинка, которую показал DVI, хоть она и из KIS. Там практически все инфо посвящено копирайту и лицензионному соглашению, за исключением версии программы. А вот из каких модулей, какой версии состоит сборка - это непонятно. Хотя, думаю это важно для контроля правильности обновления.

----------


## Rene-gad

> DVi уже сказал(показал) где это пишется http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=260918&postcount=7


Тебе таки нужны очки  :Cheesy: : тут *нет* информации об установленной версии программы и МП, она - в другом месте.

----------


## Гриша

Ты что-то совсем плохой стал  :Cool: 




> Kaspersky Internet Security 2009
> Версия:8.0.0.358


Это что "шифровка из Москвы" ?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Ты что-то совсем плохой стал


Подожди до вечера, пока я домой попаду и скриншот сделаю  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Тебе таки нужны очки : тут *нет* информации об установленной версии программы и МП, она - в другом месте.


Гриша прав: в указанном мной скриншоте есть информация и о версии продукта, и об установленных хотфиксах. Просто у меня под рукой не было КИСа с хотфиксами, поэтому снял скриншот с того, что было.

Информации о версиях движка и отдельных модулей в КИСе не выводится. Достаточно знать лишь полную версию продукта и хотфиксах.

----------


## Rene-gad

Вот скриншот  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Не понял в чем прикол,что показывает этот скриншот :Sad:  нажми на значок в трее правой кнопкой мыши и выбери "О программе", разве там нет инфы,которую показал DVi?  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

На окне, показанном Rene-gad, приведена информация, необходимая службе технической поддержки.

----------


## NMF

Вообще очень хорошее интервью... И теперь полностью ясно стало, что за "зверь" такой Есет  :Smiley: 

ЗЫ. Обязательно куплю себе на ДР коробку нового Каспера  :Smiley:

----------


## NMF

Новое онлайн интервью с ЕК! Теперь на Е1  :Smiley: 
http://www.e1.ru/talk/guest/desc/308.htm

----------


## priv8v

Заинтересовало вот это на e1:



> *Вопрос :*Здравствуйте, Евгений. Сейчас я использую антивирус другой компании и вполне им доволен. Скажите пожалуйста, что может заставить меня перейти на ваш программный продукт. Иными словами, какие достоинства ПО Лаборатории Касперского выгодно выделяют его среди конкурентов?
> _Автор :Флягин Юрий    
> _*Ответ :*Когда мне задают такие вопросы, то я начинаю чувствовать себя продавцом пирожков на рынке - "а вот пирожки горячие, сладкие с ягодами, с капустой!" Так что хвалить или ругать не собираюсь - сами ищите сравнения, мнения, комментарии на форумах, например www.anti-malware.ru, virusinfo. info


адрес АМ - гиперссылка.
адрес ВИ - просто текст, т.к написан без www, да еще и с пробелом после точки (т.е перед info).
Интересно, это происки конкурентов/врагов/недоброжелателей или это нечаянно так вышло...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Скукота, мало стоящих вопросов, море троллей, вообщем как всегда ,народу всегда интересно , но спросить что-то стоящее не могут,а может и не хотят.

P.S.странно, предмодерацию прошла ссылка на малварный базар  :Sad:

----------


## priv8v

1). Про скукоту и троллей согласен.
2). Почитать некоторые интересные вопросы можно на форуме ФК ЛК (я по вашей ссылке туда как раз и ходил - вы задавали вопрос Евгению Валентиновичу об уходе дятла...). Тут в основном, вроде, не допускают тупых и затертых до дыр вопросов (тех которые уже 100 раз задавали).
3). Про премодерацию - думаю, что модерации ссылок не было  - в тексте полно ссылок.

----------


## XP user

Можно о продуктах ЛК многого сказать (и не всё объязательно в их пользу), но Е.К. как человек мне нравится (может быть потому что я сам тоже октябрьский  :Wink: ). 
P.S.: Первый раз вижу, кстати, что существует жалобная книга. Я рад, что Е.К. адрес дал; иногда встречаются люди, которым можно помочь с такой ссылкой...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

да я тоже ничего не имею против Е.К.
...мы только говорим, что вопросы задавали скучные и избитые :Smiley: 
еще сетуем на ссылку на АМ )

----------


## XP user

> ...мы только говорим, что вопросы задавали скучные и избитые


Это неизбежно при таких мероприятиях. А какие вопросы *вы* давали бы, чтобы интересно было?



> еще сетуем на ссылку на АМ )


virusinfo. info - это было умышленно сделано, естественно. Можно не сомневаться; все ссылки тщательно написаны и проверены на работоспособность, только эта нет. О причинах можно только догадываться, но я лично думаю, что не стоит...

Paul

----------


## priv8v

Paul, я бы ничего у Е.К спрашивать не стал... 
Ответы на все вопросы можно в гугле или на форуме Касперского (или на форуме ФК). 
А те вопросы, на которые заведомо нельзя найти ответы в интернете - задавать и не стоит :Smiley:

----------


## santy

"*...У разных антивирусных компаний есть разные сильные стороны, более чем у других продвинутые технологии, но*, честно говоря, пиаром одних и антипиаром других заниматься не очень хочется".
---
Это как раз и нормально. Монополии в любой форме, в том числе и в антивирусной индустрии не в интересах пользователей программ...

----------


## XP user

> Пирожки я готов покупать, а антивирус касперского - нет.
> 
> Снобизм господина Касперского давненько подвиг меня отказаться от пользования его продуктами. Навсегда. Можете обзывать меня агентом влияния. Только подтвердить этого не сможет никто.


Пирожки мне противопоказаны по здоровью. Антвирусами и другими продуктами безопасности (ЛЮБЫХ ВЕНДОРОВ) я тоже не пользуюсь, но это по соображениям 
* безопасности (просто добавляется ещё один вектор атак к так уже уязвимой системе) и 
* производительности системы (чем меньше постороннего кода в системе, тем лучше она себя ведёт). 

Причём здесь личностные качества вендора - не совсем понял. 
P.S.: Майкрософт, например, мяко говоря недобросовестная организация, но их ОС (XP) у меня всё-таки установлена.

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

> Ответы на все вопросы можно в гугле или на форуме Касперского (или на форуме ФК). 
> А те вопросы, на которые заведомо нельзя найти ответы в интернете - задавать и не стоит


Ну, не знаю... я, к примеру, задал тот вопрос, который интересовал на тот момент и на который ответа нигде не наблюдалось. И получил хороший ответ, даже расширенный.
Ну, а в целом, когда прочитал все ответы... Е.В., показалось, был слегка... раздражён, что ли. Это мягко говоря. Как-то непохоже на главу преуспевающего вендора. Усиливающаяся конкуренция - ну а как иначе?

----------


## DVi

> Ну, а в целом, когда прочитал все ответы... Е.В., показалось, был слегка... раздражён, что ли.


Всего было задано: 113 вопросов.
Из них
 Обвинений в написании вирусов: 	11 Обвинений в тормозах и неспособности ловить вирусы:	17 Личных оскорблений: 	1
Итого: треть всех вопросов задано троллями.
Представьте себя на месте ЕК и представьте свою реакцию.

----------


## ananas

> Представьте себя на месте ЕК и представьте свою реакцию.


Попробовал.
Вопросы известны. Ответы тоже. Да и провокаторы, судя по всему. Я бы вместо интервью он-лайн писал статьи, но мое лузерское мнение наверное не интересно. По-этому, жалеть и сочувствовать ЕК лишне - он ведь сам знает, на что идет добровольно.

зы. Кстати, а может ему это нравится!? Схватка вживую не только с вирями, но и с троллями. :)

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

seevbon
Вижу ваши посты так же и на других форумах. Подозрительная активность у вас в последние дни - все грязью ЛК поливаете. Осеннее обострение? Так вот, на этом форуме троллить не получится.

----------


## borka

> virusinfo. info - это было умышленно сделано, естественно. Можно не сомневаться; все ссылки тщательно написаны и проверены на работоспособность, только эта нет. О причинах можно только догадываться, но я лично думаю, что не стоит...


Причем ряд ссылок копипастился, а ряд - набивался.  :Wink: 
Думаю, адрес Антимальвари содержал "www", поэтому ссылка могла сгенерироваться автоматически, а адрес ВирусИнфо - нет.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Представьте себя на месте ЕК и представьте свою реакцию.


ИМО устраивая такую Онлайн-Конференцию, человек должен быть готов не только к принятию пряников, но и паре-другой ударов кнутом.

----------


## DVi

*Rene-gad*, все дело в качественном восприятии материала.
Вы считаете, что "треть заданных вопросов" можно приравнять к "паре-тройке ударов". Я так не считаю.Вероятно, смыслом Вашего комментария было показать, что ответы Касперского были "непропорционально грубыми" ((с) из современной международной политики  :Smiley: ). Я считаю ответы вполне адекватными тону задающих их троллей.

----------


## herzn

> Итого: треть всех вопросов задано троллями.


Хм. Странно есть так переводить стрелки. Ну только если не считать себя и свой продукт истинной святостью. :Smiley:  
Вопросы про тормоза и проблемы Касперский считает неадекватными?
ОК.
Пусть чаще читает kasperskyclub .com а не forum.kaspersky. com 
Это, конечно, приятней.  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

"Вопросы про тормоза и проблемы Касперский считает неадекватными?" - на грамотные технические вопросы в ЛК реагируют адекватно.
А вот как Е.К реагировать на обвинения в том, что он лично пишет вирусы?.. Ясно дело, что подобные вопросы задают или тролли, или, мягко говоря, не умные люди  :Smiley:

----------


## herzn

> обвинения в том, что он лично пишет вирусы?


Я говорил про тормоза и другие проблемы :Wink: 



> или, мягко говоря, не умные люди


Здесь дело не уме, а в специфичности рассматриваемой области.
Для людей эта область очень далека и непонятна для возможности объективного восприятия.

----------


## priv8v

да я понял, что Вы говорили про это.
просто Вы так категорично высказались по поводу "перевода стрелок", что у меня появилось ощущение, что Вы избирательно читали посты выше в этой теме...

к примеру говорить Е.К типа "почему ваш антивирус тормоз" - глупо. у задающего такой вопрос человека видимо руки не из того места, да и с культурой речи не все в порядке. 
говорить Е.К "ваш антивирус ужасно грузит мою систему так что я ничего не могу делать" - тоже не совсем верно, т.к Каспер в теории будет так делать в двух случаях: при древнем компе (128 Мб оперативы при установленной хрюше...), или при кривых руках пользователя.
А говорить Е.К о багах в антивирусе тоже нецелесообразно - это известно, баги есть везде, они закрываются, команда ЛК не зря свой хлеб ест, выходят обновления, новые версии, на форуме лк трудятся сотни бета-тестеров... 

Так какой вопрос "про тормоза" можно задать Е.К и он (вопрос) был бы уместен и не тролльский... и на него заранее не был бы известен ответ.

----------


## herzn

Все дело в том, что мы, люди, посещающие ресурсы подобные virusinfo или wilderssecurity.com, не говорю про что-то более особенное)), -  это гики, хоббиты и отщепенцы, которым не понять проблем нормальных людей, которые могут просто испугаться алерта антивируса или будут постоянно удивляться, что их любимая игрушка стала тормозить от чего-либо. 
А уж задать технический вопрос ... Как Вы это себе представляете? :Smiley: 
А про вопрос?
Я бы задал такой.
Когда вы перестанете гнать-гнать-гнать, думать о деньгах, рынке и позициях на нем, перестанете выпускать в 2008 году продукт под именем 2009, а в следующем будет версия 2020? и задумаетесь больше о простых пользователях, для того чтобы у них стало меньше проблем от вашего продукта? 
Впрочем, это, наверное, тоже трольский вопрос. И совсем не рыночный. И не только Касперу.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Впрочем, это, наверное, тоже трольский вопрос. И совсем не рыночный. И не только Касперу.


Не то, что трольский - это удар ниже пояса для представителей Индустрии Безопаности...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## ananas

> Так какой вопрос "про тормоза" можно задать Е.К и он (вопрос) был бы уместен и не тролльский... и на него заранее не был бы известен ответ.


Вообще-то, вопрос можно задать любой. И любой на подобном интервью имеет право это сделать. Если у кого руки не из того места или кривые, то у него могут быть вполне нормальные ноги.

priv8v, или Вы считаете, в отличие от ЛК, что, Антивирус Касперского подходит только для пряморуких? Я вот считаю именно так.

----------


## XP user

> Вообще-то, вопрос можно задать любой.


Не думаю. Я могу задать такие вопросы на подобных конференциях (о принципах атак и защиты, естественно), что наступит обострённый депресняк у оппонента...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

> Вообще-то, вопрос можно задать любой. И любой на подобном интервью имеет право это сделать. Если у кого руки не из того места или кривые, то у него могут быть вполне нормальные ноги.


разговор малость не про это. право есть задать любой вопрос - за спрос денег не берут :Smiley: 
камень преткновения - это опубликованная DVi статистика не совсем адекватных вопросов. не совсем здоровая статистика :Smiley: 




> priv8v, или Вы считаете, в отличие от ЛК, что, Антивирус Касперского подходит только для пряморуких? Я вот считаю именно так.


пряморукость и криворукость - понятия относительные. 
я считаю что продукт ЛК - хороший антивирус и подойдет всем. 
но в любом случае - антивирус это более сложное в использовании ПО чем вин_медиа_плеер :Smiley: . любой антивирус...

----------


## ananas

Идя на конференцию ответчик к ней готовится, в т.ч. и морально. Если он получит от нее депресняк - туда ему и дорога. Значит, он не готов. Или не готов его продукт.

А почему неудобные вопросы заданы именно тролями? ЛК так популярна, что у нее очень большое количество клиентов. Которым все понятно, в конференции не участвовали. А которым нет - пытались понять и спрашивали. Вполне может быть, были и засланные, но имхо, не все.

----------


## priv8v

не все. это вроде не отрицают...

----------


## herzn

> ЛК так популярна, что у нее очень большое количество клиентов.


Именно так. 
В ларьках и макдоналдсах тоже питается очень много людей.
И здесь встает вопрос о том, насколько полезно такое питание, и об ответственности кормящего.

----------


## ananas

Да ну, priv8v?


> Всего было задано: 113 вопросов.
> Из них...
> Итого: треть всех вопросов задано троллями...


Выходит, домохозяйка - троль по-умолчанию?

----------


## XP user

> Идя на конференцию ответчик к ней готовится, в т.ч. и морально. Если он получит от нее депресняк - туда ему и дорога. Значит, он не готов. Или не готов его продукт.


Не знаю. Я, например, не верю в том, что предлагают вендоры программ защиты. Если цель есть завалить оппонента с такой точки зрения, то тогда он к этому не будет готов.




> А почему неудобные вопросы заданы именно тролями? ЛК так популярна, что у нее очень большое количество клиентов. Которым все понятно, в конференции не участвовали. А которым нет - пытались понять и спрашивали. Вполне может быть, были и засланные, но имхо, не все.


Верьте или нет, но часть посетителей таких событий просто пользователи продуктов конкурентов, которые до сих пор поддерживают *мифы* о проблемах в продуктах Касперского, которых уже давно нет. Что это часто пустые аргументы для того, чтобы не надо было говорить о недостатках в собственных продуктах... Кого это волнует? ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## herzn

> Верьте или нет, но часть посетителей таких событий просто пользователи продуктов конкурентов, которые до сих пор поддерживают мифыо проблемах в продуктах *Касперского*, которых уже давно нет. Что это часто пустые аргументы для того, чтобы не надо было говорить о недостатках в собственных продуктах... Кого это волнует? ... 
> Paul


Это очень верно, и я бы убрал слово "*Касперского"*, поскольку подобное относится к любым продуктам.
Но это не отменяет странности агрессивности его реакции.

----------


## priv8v

> Обвинений в написании вирусов: 	11
>  Обвинений в тормозах и неспособности ловить вирусы:	17
>  Личных оскорблений: 	1


ananas, вот эта самая третья часть.
Как Вы думаете, неужели нормальная домохозяйка, которая просто пользуется антивирусом, и кое-что недопонимает и поэтому и спрашивает будет задавать ТАКОЕ?..
Неужели она обвинит создателя антивируса в том, что он собственноручно пишет вирусы?..
Неужели она обзовет его (лично оскорбление? - возможно и да, но это уже не наша проблема, а проблема психиатора - оскорбления это удел нездоровых людей, имхо.

а вот самый скользкий пункт - это пункт два. и ключевое слово наверное первое - "обвинение". эти вопросы не были допущены до ответов во всеуслышание - т.к это именно обвинения. а именно ВОПРОСЫ про тормоза и недостатки - прошли модерацию и мы их увидели...
вот в чем дело наверное...

----------


## XP user

> Но это не отменяет странности агрессивности его реакции.


Мы же не знаем что было на предмодерации?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## ananas

> Верьте или нет


Верю. Интересных вопросов мало. А неудобных много. Только если представить, что на конференции будут все оппоненты - троли, возникает вопрос о цели этой конференции. Цель - показать "я тролей не боюсь, я с ними поборюсь". По-этому, присутствие тролей приветствуется.



> И здесь встает вопрос о том, насколько полезно такое питание, и об ответственности кормящего.


А кормят под девизом: "Юзайте, что дают и будьте довольны. Если вы пряморукие, вам повезло и разберетесь сами. А криворуким - ртов не открывать!" И появляются статьи о тонкой настройке от сочувствующих (кому?).

----------


## herzn

> Обвинений в тормозах и неспособности ловить вирусы: 17


Кстати, о неспособности ловить вирусы.
Ни один антивирус не ловит сегодня даже близко к 100% текущих вирусов, несмотря на любые тесты с 99.9-95.9, уж *здесь* все это знают )), так что этот вопрос тоже не только Касперу. :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Кстати, о неспособности ловить вирусы.
> Ни один антивирус не ловит сегодня даже близко к 100% текущих вирусов, несмотря на любые тесты с 99.9, уж *здесь* все это знают )), так что этот вопрос тоже не только Касперу.


Только HIPS как-то спасает. Либо надо настроить комп как у меня - отрубить 2/3 функционала Винды...  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## herzn

Мне кажется Вам хипс не нужен, да и отрубание почти всех удобств.
Если только как хобби. :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

> часть посетителей таких событий просто пользователи продуктов конкурентов, которые до сих пор поддерживают мифы о проблемах в продуктах Касперского, которых уже давно нет. Что это часто пустые аргументы для того, чтобы не надо было говорить о недостатках в собственных продуктах... Кого это волнует?


Касперского волнует. Он сам обличает постоянно. Вот из отзывов о предыдущем интервью в этом же топике:


> очень хорошее интервью... И теперь полностью ясно стало, что за "зверь" такой Есет


А в этом сами читали. Имхо, касперов почти никто не трогает. Но им самим так скучно жить. Вот сами и провоцируют. Так что, нечего обижаться.

----------


## XP user

Не знаю... Я далеко от этого всего...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## seevbon

*DVi, Alex_Goodwin, priv8v*, это про вас: "даем адекватный отпор." Понятно. Прибавьте к адекватности объективности.

----------


## priv8v

если человек выражает мнение оно заведомо субъективно (хотя бы немного), но оно может стремится к объективности.
в чем же по вашему мое мнение столь субъективно?..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

@ *seevbon* 

Большинство проблем, которых я видел при установке/работе с разными программами защиты (не только с продуктами ЛК) - _предыдущая программа защиты оставила при удалении за собой всякий хлам_ (драйвера, dll, и т.д.), который даже после удаления продукта (!) всё ещё управляет сетью/программами. 
* Др. Веб как 'поставщик транспортных протоколов', например, с трудом прощается с вами. 
* Файрвол Online Armor вообще кошмар удалить - он оставляет при удалении по крайне мере 2 драйвера, которые вы ещё должны уметь найти, иначе потом уже ничего не установите. 

Неизбежно, что это приведёт к проблемам несовместимости. В лучшем случае - тормоза, в худшем - синий экран или невозможность вообще входить в систему. И это будет в будущем только хуже по мере того, как программы защиты должны всё глубже и хитрее внедряться в систему для того, чтобы противостоять угрозы. 

Простые (и даже иногда достаточно продвинутые) пользователи, конечно же, не знают, как с этим справиться. Они, вместе того, как обвинять виновного (старый продукт), понимают это как будто купили барахло (новый продукт). 

* В install или uninstall log программ, к сожаленю, мало кто догодается посмотреть.
* В Панель Управление (класс. вид) - Система - Оборудование - Диспетчер Устройств - Вид (Показать скрытые устройства) - 'драйвера не Plug and Play', тем более...

Далее существует ещё одна проблема - продукты тестируются бета-тестерами. Но эти тестеры знают слишком много и НЕ МОГУТ себе представить позицию простого пользователя. Поэтому я уверен, что на последнем этапе тестирования продуктов надо бы тестировать их с помощью чайников. Как это организовать - уже не моя проблема...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

> Большинство проблем, которых я видел при установке/работе с разными программами защиты (не только с продуктами ЛК) - _предыдущая программа защиты оставила при удалении за собой всякий хлам_ (драйвера, dll, и т.д.), 
> * В Панель Управление (класс. вид) - Система - Оборудование - Диспетчер Устройств - Вид (Показать скрытые устройства) - 'драйвера не Plug and Play', тем более...


Может, создать темку - драйвера от разного ПО? Имхо, была бы полезная для многих... чтоб знать, что искать. Готов поделиться своими... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Гриша

Хугл в помощь  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Может, создать темку - драйвера от разного ПО? Имхо, была бы полезная для многих... чтоб знать, что искать. Готов поделиться своими...


Более целосообразно, как мне кажестя, если каждый производитель софта выкладывает простой файл .txt к своим рекламам на сайте, где перечисляется что именно устанавливается в систему и где. Это было бы для диагноза проблем бесценно, особенно если пользователь уже пытался удалить программу и install.log уже нет.



> Хугл в помощь


Это жестоко.  :Cheesy: 
Надо исходить из того, что юзер не знает, что ищет, и тем более не знает, где именно на компьютере это найти...

Paul

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Предлагаю вернуться к конкретике, иначе вынужден буду закрыть тему. Для всего остального есть ЛС

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Почитал, от некоторых  вопросов просто ржал как конь!  :lol:  Евгений Касперский надо сказать блестательно на такие вопросы отвечал и надо сказать чувства юмора ему не занимать!

----------

